# since my nitric is 50-70% pure..



## Anonymous (Apr 4, 2008)

since it takes 1.4 ml of distilled water and 1.4ml of nitric acid to dissolve 1 gram of silver... and my nitric acid is (according to msds sheets) anywhere from 50 - 70% nitric acid and 30 - 50 % water, do i have to figure in the water that is mixed into my nitric solution when doing my calculation of how much water to use for dissolving 1 gram of silver?

thanks for all your help far


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 5, 2008)

The 1.4 mL/gm of Sterling is based on 71% - 72% nitric. An equal part of water is used to prevent crystallization and to speed the reaction up. Distilled water is used to prevent the formation of silver chloride - tap water contains chlorine.


----------



## SilverNitrate (Apr 20, 2008)

if pure silver only about 1ml HNO3 will dissolve 1g silver. 
silver will dissolve completely in hot concentrated acid. however at room temp, solubility product is thus lowered with water. the more copper as in sterling then the more water that needed.


----------

